# Histiocytoma - Infection or healing



## MattG1122 (May 14, 2013)

My dog developed a histiocytoma according to my vet a couple of weeks ago. This first picture is what it looked like when we took him to the vet to have it checked out. They said it would heal itself over the course of a month or 2. Last night he was scratching it and cut it open with his claw and was bleeding. So we cleaned it up best we could and put his cone on him for bed. When we got up this morning the second picture is what it looks like (warning - kinda gross). 

My question is - Does this look infected? Is this how it looks while it's healing itself and we just need to keep the cone on him while the scab heals? Is there anything i can do from home to help this heal quicker?

P.s. It's smells pretty bad - is that b/c it's an open wound or b/c it's infected?

Thank you for your help/advice/suggestions

Sincerely, 
Matt


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Give your vet a call. The call is free and they can tell you far more, having seen your dog, than anyone can over the internet.


----------



## angelwalk (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Matt,

I just went through this same thing with my Boston Terrier a few months ago. She developed this Histiocytoma all of a sudden on her back foot. We were told to put some cream on it twice a day. We did this for a week, when she decided to jump over a baby gate and ripped it open. It bled a lot and the vet told us to keep it covered. THAT didn't work. After a few days it became infected and she needed antibiotics. The bump became huge and whiteish/red. We still had to keep it covered half the time to keep her from messing with it, but kept it open when we were around to watch her. It healed after a week or so of antibiotics. I would say at the very least, call your vet and give them the heads up. But if it has an odor, that sounds like an infection to me and she may need antibiotics.


----------

